# GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?



## kati48268 (4. April 2014)

Des Öfteren kommt bei Gequatsche unter Kollegen das Thema Sänger GTM 40 auf.

Infos dazu, was das ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23500
http://www.carpjunkies-brandenburg.de/assets/bedienungsanleitunggtm40t.pdf

Ein Jeder, mit dem ich spreche, möchte so ein Teil gern haben.
In Foren wird auch immer wieder danach gefragt und gesucht.
Die Wenigen, die bei ebay gebraucht verscherbelt werden, erreichen Preise jenseits der 100T€uronen, wo das Ding damals, als es noch auf dem Markt war, neu so um die 55/60Tacken gekostet hat.

Ist es nicht erstaunlich, dass es keine einzige Alternative dazu am Markt gibt?
(zumindest mir nicht bekannt)
Und warum legt Sänger oder ein anderer Hersteller das Teil oder ein anderes mit gleicher Funktion nicht wieder auf??? #c

Die Nachfrage scheint ja auf jeden Fall da zu sein!
Stattdessen haben alle denselben Kram im Programm #q

Um die mitlesenden Marketingversager (sie lesen im AB mit!) mal auf Trapp zu bringen:
Würdet ihr euch so ein Teil zulegen, wenn der Preis einigermaßen angemessen wäre???


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Mit dem 100€ hast du ja noch super Humane Preise bei eBay gesehen. In der Regel gehen die Teile eher um die 200€ soweit ich es verfolgt habe weiter. 

Ich empfinde es als ein super geniales Gerät, sehe momentan aber vom Kauf bei eBay ab, da mir die Preis, auch wenn sie mittlerweile selten geworden sind, einfach zu utopisch hoch sind. In irgendeinem Matze Koch Video hatte ich letztens gesehen/gehört, dass es ein ähnlich funktionierendes Gerät in den USA gibt. Leider habe ich mich damit noch nicht genauer beschäftigt. 

Das muss ich noch einmal raus suchen und werde es später noch einmal beisteuern. 

Es ist allerdings fraglich warum nachdem Sänger die Produktion seit Jahren eingestellt hat, kein anderer Hersteller die Idee wieder aufgegriffen hat. Denn auf jeden Fall bei den Karpfenanglern ist dieses Gerät sehr beliebt und kann nun einmal definitiv mehr als das analoge Thermometer.


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

wüßte nicht was es mir nützen sollte,angle eh grunsätzlich am Grund
und den finde ich mit nem Lot schneller und preiswerter,wenn es mir den 
Sauerstoffsättigungsgrad anzeigen würde wäre es vielleich interessant,
aber so würde ich es nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## U&J (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

http://www.carptackle24.com/boote-und-zubehoer/echolote-gps/16553/anaconda-fishhawk-gtm


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*



U&J schrieb:


> http://www.carptackle24.com/boote-und-zubehoer/echolote-gps/16553/anaconda-fishhawk-gtm


|bigeyes
Oh, da ist anscheinend doch endlich einer auf die Idee gekommen auf Nachfrage einzugehen.
Danke für den Link! #6

159 Doppelmark... auaaua #t


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Vom Chinesen für ein paar Euto gefertigt und dann so übertreiben teuer? High Tech ist es ja wirklich nicht, PT als Temperaturmesser, Miniatur Drucksensor, Display und ein kleiner µC.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*



thanatos schrieb:


> wüßte nicht was es mir nützen sollte,angle eh grunsätzlich am Grund
> und den finde ich mit nem Lot schneller und preiswerter,wenn es mir den
> Sauerstoffsättigungsgrad anzeigen würde wäre es vielleich interessant,
> aber so würde ich es nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


 
Ich glaube du hast das Prinzip des GTM nicht verstanden. 
Natürlich handelt es sich hier im ersten Blick um eine Thermometer. Aber bitte mache mir mal vor wie du bei einem 10m Gewässer im in halbmeterschritten in einem Wurf die Temperatur misst. Denn Prinzig des GTM ist es beim sinken im halbmetertakt, die Temperatur zu messen. Womit du nach dem einholen den genauen Temperaturverlauf genau nachvollziehen kannst.  Und somit ohne Probleme die Sprungschicht zum Beispiel ohne Echo nachvollzeiehen kannst. Und du kannst somit auch leicht Temperaturauffälligkeiten feststellen. Das kannst du mit einem normalen Thermometer eher nicht. 



U&J schrieb:


> http://www.carptackle24.com/boote-und-zubehoer/echolote-gps/16553/anaconda-fishhawk-gtm


Es ist aber schon einmal interessant, dass wieder das Produkt durch Sänger vertrieben wird. Der aufpreis ist mal nicht schlecht. Was für eine deutliche Preisstabilisierung der Altgreät weit über 100,00€ bei eBay führen wird. 

Ich finde das Gerät aber eher einen Rückschritt sowohl was den Preis als auch die Leistung angeht. 
In anbetracht des eigentlichen Sinnes der Temperaturmessung, findet hier ein Rückschritt statt. Der alte maß diese ja im Halbmetertakt, was für mich eine sehr annehmbare Tiefe für die unterschiedliche Messung darstellt. Der neue m,acht dies dann auch nur noch im Metertakt. Also klarer rückschritt zum doppelten Preis.

Ich muss doch noch einmal das US Gerät nach suchen. dass maß meiner Erinnerung nach im Abstand von einem Fuß. Und kostete definitiv weniger, als das was Sänger aufruft.


----------



## Vanner (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

@Bomber-Pilot1989
 Wo hast du die1/2 Meter Schritte bei der Temperaturmessung her? Laut Bedienungsanleitung sind es 2m oder 5Fuß Schritte. Demzufolge wäre das neue Gerät also gleich, außer das es 30g schwerer ist also das GTM.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Also rein meiner Erinnerung nach maß, dass er in Halbmeterschritten. Ich habe zugegebenermaßen seit längerem keinen mehr in der Hand gehabt, da ich persönlich keinen Besitze, aber aus der Anwendung sind mir 50cm Schritte im Kopf geblieben. 

Irrtum absolut nicht ausgeschlossen, aber 2m kommt mir persönlich auch wenn es so in der Anleitung stehen mag, möchte dies nicht einmal bezweifeln, ein bisschen viel vor.

Wie gesagt habe leider selber seit Jahren keines mehr in der Hand gehabt.

Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Inhaber eines GTM40 T+, der etwas dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

In der Anleitung steht wirklich 2m/5feet

http://www.carpjunkies-brandenburg.de/assets/bedienungsanleitunggtm40t.pdf


----------



## Andal (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Mir ist das Trumm noch nie abgegangen.


----------



## odinherne (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

das gtm 40 mist alle zwei meter .


----------



## kilaforce (5. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Ich biete meines gerade bei Ebay an:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271443863594...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=271443863594&_rdc=1


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (6. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Nachdem mir mein Fehlwissen keine ruhe ließ, habe ich aus meinen Aufzeichnungen, die US alternative heraus gesucht.

klick klack

In dem Moment wird es interessant. Habe den Link jetzt schon lange herum liegen, und Sänger giebt also unter Ihr neu vertriebenes Produkt einfach nur seinen Namen hinzu.



U&J schrieb:


> http://www.carptackle24.com/boote-und-zubehoer/echolote-gps/16553/anaconda-fishhawk-gtm



Aber zumindest die Preisgestaltung ist halbwegs fair. In den USA kostet das Original ca. 130$. Da sind 160€ nicht zu viel verlangt.

Aber nochmals Asche auf mein Haupt für meine falsche Behauptung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Allgemein bin ich ja nicht so der Elektronik-Hightech-Freak. Viel Kram, den man allgemein so kaufen kann (nicht nur im Angelbereich), empfinde ich als unnötigen Firlefanz, der vor allem Kunden fängt und keinen wirklichen Nutzwert hat.

Aber:

Dieses Gerät würde ich als sehr praktisch empfinden - es könnte mir helfen, etwas mehr von meiner äußerst knappen Angelzeit zu haben.

Einfach, weil das konventionelle Gelote, Schnur-Rausgeziehe und Mitgezähle usw. wegfiele. Das dauert halt doch seine Zeit - ist aber quasi ein notwendiges Übel.

Insofern wäre ich froh, das durch Optimierung per Technikhilfe deutlich schneller erledigen zu können - inklusive sehr praktischer, gleichzeitig gelieferter Temperaturangabe.

Sonst wirft man mitunter mehr Analysewerkzeuge als Köder ins Wasser - nicht schön, wenn man alle 2 Monate mal für 3 bis 4 Std. zum Angeln kommt.

Würde mir persönlich die Gewässererkundung durch effiziente Zeitersparnis deutlich angenehmer machen und so ein Stück dazu beitragen, dass ich mehr von meiner eigentlichen Angelzeit = konkret Köder im Wasser haben könnte.

Im Flachen mach ich das mit som Troll Grip Float - solange die Wassertiefe nicht oder nur wenig über Rutenlänge liegt, geht das ziemlich schnell und ist völlig OK.

Doch spätestens bei größeren Tiefen wird das recht schnell unkomfortabel.

Da wäre so ein Gerät dann eine feine Sache. Stell ich mir z. B. als sommerlichen (Zwangs-)Echolos-Sprungschicht-Finder praktisch vor, um schneller eine passende Wobbler-Lauftiefe zu finden.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (6. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber:
> 
> Dieses Gerät würde ich als sehr praktisch empfinden - es könnte mir helfen, etwas mehr von meiner äußerst knappen Angelzeit zu haben.
> 
> Einfach, weil das konventionelle Gelote, Schnur-Rausgeziehe und Mitgezähle usw. wegfiele. Das dauert halt doch seine Zeit - ist aber quasi ein notwendiges Übel.



Genau das kann es dir nicht abnehmen. Beim einwerfen misst sowohl das GTM als auch der Fish Hawk nur an der auftretenden Stelle die Tiefe und die damit verbundenen Temperaturwerte.
Wenn du mit beiden Geräten nur die Tiefe über einen bestimmten Bereich messen möchtest, ist dies aufgrund des mehrfach notwendigen auswerfens wesentlich aufwändiger, als das Loten mit Lotblei und Lotpose.




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da wäre so ein Gerät dann eine feine Sache. Stell ich mir z. B. als sommerlichen (Zwangs-)Echolos-Sprungschicht-Finder praktisch vor, um schneller eine passende Wobbler-Lauftiefe zu finden.



Für genau diese Situation ist es wahnsinnig perfekt konzipiert. Ein Wurf an eine vermeintlich tiefe Stelle. Absinken lassen, einholen und heusa juhe ich weis wie warm das Wasser ist und wo sich die Sprungschicht befindet.


----------



## Surf (6. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Klingt als müsse sich mir demnächst aus dem Staaten mal Kistchen mitbringen lassen ;-)


----------



## Fisch-Klops (7. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

Das is ja ne richtige Geldanlage, hätt ich mal damals gleich 10 gekauft. Den ersten hatte ich nach paar Tagen in nem Teich versenkt (Karabiner aufgelassen|uhoh. Da hat das Teil aber "nur" 50€ gekostet. Denn hatte ich mir noch einen schenken lassen und der liegt nun unbeachtet im Keller.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. April 2014)

*AW: GTM 40 T+ - Tiefenmesser wiederauflegen?*

@FischKlops  Ihn unbeachtet im Keller zu lassen ist aber nicht schön für den Armen. Für den 50er nehme Ich ihn dir sofort ab.


----------

